
PotCoin Is the Cryptocurrency of the Cannabis Industry – PotCoin.com - At1C
https://www.potcoin.com/
======
mimixco
Proof of stake is probably not a good idea on the blockchain. The fact that
it's been around since 2014 and is still worth less than 2 cents per coin
isn't comforting, either.

Besides, do we need a separate crypto for pot? Could that be just a marketing
angle? By any reasonable standard, Bitcoin solved the primary problems of
cryptocurrency. It's safe to say that it's won -- so far. If one were
interested in privacy-focused coins, you might look at Zcash or Monero but
both of those have security issues which Bitcoin has not -- again, so far.

------
At1C
Would investing give high return, or a black hole sucking in your money.

